# Neon Tetra with bump on mouth



## newbee (Jan 24, 2010)

Here's a picture of the Problem.


I have a 20 gal planted tank with 18 fish. ph 7.4, gh 150, kh 120, Temp 80, Amo. 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 20+


3 Neon Tetras 
4 "other" tetras 
3 Albino cory cats
2 Synodontis cats
2 Sailfin Mollies
1 Bumble Bee cat
1 Bristlenose plecostomus
1 Angelica loach
1 zebra loach

This community tank has been doing well for more than 2 years, with occasional plant additions. About 2 month ago I purchased all the tetras and they were doing well until I returned from a vaction and found 2 of the neons have "bumps" on their mouths. They are still eating. I change the water every 2-3 weeks. I use tap water plus additives to adjust the ph, kh and gh. I also add salt, flourish tabs and Excel. 
Any thoughts on what the bumps are, and possible treatment? Or should I euthanize the affected ones, and watch for developements in the others? With all the scaleless fish in the tank, I worry about any full tank treatment.


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

Could it be Gas Bubble Disease


----------



## newbee (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I think you are correct. During the last water change before I went on vacation, the temp. got too hot. I drain and refill my tank via the kitchen sink. I have a 4 inch bar air stone on all the time. It sounds like when I refilled the tank the water was too warm and it absorbed more oxygen and when it cooled off to the normal tank temp it was super oxygenated. Since it's been about two weeks since that happened I don't expect to see any additional affected tetras. I've been using this method for over 2 years and haven't had a problem before, but from now on I will unplug the aerator along with the heaters when I change water. Thanks for the information.


----------

